# White Chocolate Panacotta Recipe



## Yakuta (Mar 12, 2007)

I made this over the weekend for a party.  Since this is the first time I made (read experimented) it I wanted my guest to try it prior to posting the recipe.  I wanted to take a picture because it was so pretty but it was almost all gone in a matter of little time .  

Here is the recipe if someone wants to try it:

3 cups of heavy cream
1 cup of half and half
1 tsp of orange extract and orange zest
1.5 cup of white chocolate chips
Fresh raspberries
Good Quality Swiss or other comparable white chocolate bar
Powdered Sugar
Agar Agar or Gelatin (3 small sheets of Agar Agar or 1 tbsp of gelatin)
1/2 cup of water to melt the Agar or Gelatin

In a saucepan add the heavy cream and half and half, bring it to a rolling boil and let it simmer for a while.  In a seperate saucepan, melt the gelatin or agar agar in 1/2 cup of water until completely dissolved

Add the orange zest and extract to the milk mixture and also add the white chocolate.  Stir until it's all combined.  Then slowly pour in the gelatin or agar, agar.  I like to strain mine through a mesh strainer to catch any unsavory lumps. Stir, taste the sugar and add some (white chocolate has sugar so taste prior to adding).  

Pour in ramekins (I used disposable foil trays) and let it cool on the counter for a little bit.  Then cover and refrigerate overnight. 

Garnish with raspberries and dust the raspberries with some powdered sugar and grated white chocolate.


----------



## mish (Mar 12, 2007)

Yakuta said:
			
		

> I made this over the weekend for a party. Since this is the first time I made (read experimented) it I wanted my guest to try it prior to posting the recipe. I wanted to take a picture because it was so pretty but it was almost all gone in a matter of little time .
> 
> Here is the recipe if someone wants to try it:
> 
> ...


 
Yum, Yakuta. This one is calling my name! I've tried WS Chocolate panna cotta with raspberries, & it was de-lish:

Chocolate Panna Cotta | Basics | Desserts | Recipes | Williams-Sonoma

Will have to give your version a try. Thank you for sharing the recipe.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 12, 2007)

_Yakuta,_
_I love Panna Cotta, and will give your recipe a try very soon..Possibly this weekend..Thanks for sharing it with us._

_kadesma _


----------



## mish (Mar 12, 2007)

Just went to count my ramekins. I have about seven 7 oz ramekins. Never thought to use foil pans. Can I ask, how they unmolded & about the size of the foil pan compartments? I can probably play around with the size & adjust.

I like the presentation (WS) of two stacked on top of one another... so I may try half white chocolate and half chocolate, and tiering the dessert/flavors for a dinner party idea -- maybe using some smaller ramekins as well. Thanks again for the inspiration & recipe, Yakuta.


----------



## Yakuta (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Mish, my party consisted of about 30 people so unmoulding ramekins foil or otherwise was not an option or an option with a lot of work 

What I did was used disposable square foil pans to set the panacotta.  I then cut squares and carefully lifted them with a spatula.  I placed them on disposable clear plastic plates (SAMS has some pretty ones that look like glass) and then arranged the raspberries, dusted sugar and white chocolate shavings and viola it was ready to serve. 

I have not find small foil cups else I would have used them.  It was easier however for me to make it in large foil trays and cut them into squares.  They still looked very pretty.  

I am sure what you are trying to do will look smashing.


----------



## mish (Mar 12, 2007)

Thank you, Yakuta. In my mind I imagined foil muffin tins. Never occured to me to use a square pan... that's what I like about cooking -- new ideas/takes on how to change a recipe out/presentation. Strawberry fans are pretty, as well. Thanks again.


----------

